# FOX F80 X Terralogic



## bLee88 (28. April 2011)

*FOX F80 X  Terralogic*​
​

*Federweg: 80 mm*​*Schaftlänge: 220 mm
**Schaftdurchmesser: 1,1/8 Zoll* *IS 2000 Bremsaufnahme (Adapter für Postmount kostet ca. 15)*​
​


*Die Gabel ist gebraucht und technisch 100% funktionsfähig.*​ *STANDROHRE SIND ABSOLUT KRATZFREI*
*
*​ *Sie hat Gebrauchsspuren in Form von Kratzern und Lackbeeinträchtigungen, die auf den Bildern zu sehen sind.*​ * Es handelt sich nur um kosmetische, oberflächliche Beeinträchtigungen, die die Funktion in keinster Weise beeinflussen. *​​ *Der **Terralogic gestütze **Lockout funktioniert hervorragend. Auch sonst spricht die Gabel sehr feinfühlig an, hat kein Buchsenspiel und hält die Luft. *​​ *Garantie- und Gewährleistung sind im Rahmen dieses Privatverkaufs ausgeschlossen.*​​​​
​​ ​*Viel Erfolg beim Bieten!*​​*
*​
*Sofortkauf auf Anfrage möglich

*http://cgi.ebay.de/FOX-F80-X-Terral...ort_Radsport_Fahrradteile&hash=item1c1b4c494c​


----------

